# Some one had a split internal Sage connector



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some one had a problem in a machine where one of the connectors had split. May have been an elbow. This may fit

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Krups-Nespresso-Coffee-Maker-90-Deg-Pipe-Connector-C-w-Seals-Clips/133207358824?hash=item1f03c6fd68:g:TsEAAOSwHwZcsxLF

Some how I don't think Sage make these parts - just from the finish of the moulding so they may be used in other machines. The same style of O ring connection is used in several.

John

-


----------

